# What is value?



## bczoom

To realize
The value of a sister/brother
Ask someone
Who doesn't have one.

To realize
The value of ten years:
Ask a newly
Divorced couple.

To realize
The value of four years:
Ask a graduate.

To realize
The value of one year:
Ask a student who
Has failed a final exam.

To realize
The value of nine months:
Ask a mother who gave birth to a stillborn.

To realize
The value of one month:
Ask a mother
Who has given birth to
A premature baby.

To realize
The value of one week:
Ask an editor of a weekly newspaper.

To realize
The value of one minute:
Ask a person
Who has missed the train, bus or plane.

To realize
The value of one second:
Ask a person
Who has survived an accident.

Time waits for no one.

Treasure every moment you have.

You will treasure it even more when
You can share it with someone special.

To realize the value of a friend or family member:

LOSE ONE.


----------



## Bamby

So very true, But Value also is....

The washing machine that is still working perfectly long after it's paid for.. 

The same applies to TV's, Fridges, and Range....

The option or ability to properly extend the life of your purchases with preventative maintenance.  Just try to find grease fitting on new lawn @ garden equipment, cars @ trucks, and even heavy equipment...

Which is part of the planned obsolescence of your dollar and future prosperity by hopefully keeping people forever in dept forever replacing  inferior products..

Real value would be the progress ability to improve ones lifestyle over time, instead of constantly being brought into dept replacing inferior goods and products.

And yes in my experience this does apply. In one workplace I witnessed good working women in actual tears still doing their very best to maintain their productivity. Their tears were shed about many of the things posted in the poem. Their tears were about all the mandatory and forced hours they were expected to perform. Their tears were about not having any quality time with their kids or family. Their tears were also in vain because management simply fired them and moved on to exploit others. I'm just so damn glad I got out of that place.....


----------



## Kane

Bottom line, folks, is to end up with the right regrets.


----------



## luvs

zoom said enuff. humbling.


----------



## hotgirlinf

that's very true,and a good post,thanks for sharing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Value, whether it is emotional or monetary, is equated the same.  It is the reception of what you expected, or more, for what you invested.

A good freindship comes from both parties participating openly in that bargain. And benefittiing a full measure from it.


----------



## Ben Blackwell

Wow, I liked the way you wrote this.  Find the value of something by asking someone who doesn't have it.  This is very good.


----------



## bczoom

Thanks Ben but I didn't write it.  Found it in an e-mail or something.


----------



## awakevaulting

bczoom said:


> To realize
> The value of a sister/brother
> Ask someone
> Who doesn't have one.
> 
> To realize
> The value of ten years:
> Ask a newly
> Divorced couple.
> 
> To realize
> The value of four years:
> Ask a graduate.
> 
> To realize
> The value of one year:
> Ask a student who
> Has failed a final exam.
> 
> To realize
> The value of nine months:
> Ask a mother who gave birth to a stillborn.
> 
> To realize
> The value of one month:
> Ask a mother
> Who has given birth to
> A premature baby.
> 
> To realize
> The value of one week:
> Ask an editor of a weekly newspaper.
> 
> To realize
> The value of one minute:
> Ask a person
> Who has missed the train, bus or plane.
> 
> To realize
> The value of one second:
> Ask a person
> Who has survived an accident.
> 
> Time waits for no one.
> 
> Treasure every moment you have.
> 
> You will treasure it even more when
> You can share it with someone special.
> 
> To realize the value of a friend or family member:
> 
> LOSE ONE.



Touching one. Let every day be your last day, make the best of it for you not to regret anything


----------

